# Womit KG Rohr im Bodenablauf verkleben



## Perby (28. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Teichneubau geht gut voran. Nun bin ich gerade dabei, die Rohre und den Bodenablauf zu verlegen. Ich verwende natürlich die orangenen KG-Rohre, die ich mit den jeweiligen Muffen zusammenstecke. Aber womit klebe ich das KG-Rohr in den Bodenablauf? Geht das mit Innotec Adheseal, das habe ich mir nämlich schon besorgt. Jetzt habe ich aber nachgelesen, dass dieser Kleber nicht für PE funktioniert und die KG-Rohre sind aus PE.

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?

Danke.

Michael


----------



## koifischfan (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Womit KG Rohr im Bodenablauf verkleben*



> Jetzt habe ich aber nachgelesen, dass dieser Kleber nicht für PE funktioniert und die KG-Rohre sind aus PE.


Wo? Es steht auf jedem Rohr: PVC-U

Der Bodenablauf ist aus PVC. Also klebe mit Tangit bzw. anderem PVC-Kleber.


PS: Es gibt auch KG ¿ (Ironie)-Rohre aus PE oder PP. Die sind dann aber blau oder grün. Diese sind nicht klebbar. Die Orangenen vom Baumarkt schon. Alles klaro?


----------



## Perby (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Womit KG Rohr im Bodenablauf verkleben*

Soweit ich weiß, ist Adheseal für die Verklebung von PVC, wie es der Bodenablauf ist, geeignet, aber wohl nicht für das darin zu befestigende KG-Rohr aus PE??


----------



## Perby (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Womit KG Rohr im Bodenablauf verkleben*

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen. Es gibt die orangenen KG-Rohre aus PVC-U, wie du sagst und auch welche in orange aber aus PE.

Klebt Adheseal PVC, ich denke schon, bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## koifischfan (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Womit KG Rohr im Bodenablauf verkleben*

Adheseal ist eher eine Dichtungsmasse als ein Kleber.
Beim PVC-Kleben werden die Oberflächen angelöst und es entsteht eine unlösbare Verbindung. Adheseal bekommt man dagegen mechanisch wieder entfernt.

Lies meinen obigen Beitrag, dann machst du es richtig.

PS: Nimm die Orangenen aus PVC-U.


----------



## Perby (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Womit KG Rohr im Bodenablauf verkleben*

Prima, nun weiß ich Bescheid.

Danke.


----------



## stony25 (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Womit KG Rohr im Bodenablauf verkleben*

Hallo Michael,

für die Verklebung Kg Rohr und BA  würde ich Tangit Kleber und Tangit Reiniger verwenden.
Zum Abdichten BA => Folie oder Flansche Adheseal.

Grüße,Andi
.


----------



## Zacky (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Womit KG Rohr im Bodenablauf verkleben*

@-Perby: ...achte darauf, dass Du das Anschlußstück in den BA richtig herum einklebst...an dem eingeklebten KG sollte keine Muffe dran sein...sondern die folgenden Rohre sollten mit der Muffe auf das KG-Stück im BA gesteckt werden...das bezieht sich auf die Fließrichtung des Wassers, damit kein Schmutz an den kleinen - teils scharfkantigen - Rohrenden hängen bleibt...


----------



## Perby (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Womit KG Rohr im Bodenablauf verkleben*

@Stony25: so werde ich es machen, danke für den Hinweis

@Zacky: darauf werde ich achten. Danke für den Tipp. Ich hatte es so vor. ich wollte ein muffenloses KG-Stück in den Bodenablauf einkleben und dann mit dem Muffenende die Rohre Richtung Filter führen.


----------

